# He relaxed!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Will he lie on his side? A couple people around here with really reactive goldens have them lie on their sides during the down stays.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I tried making him roll on a hip but after months of him fighting it I finally gave up and I'm hoping that once he gets used to all this he'll choose to roll on his own.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

not on a hip Jodie, completely on his side. That's how a couple do it here.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I could give it a try, but it makes me a little nervous....I've seen too many dogs put in that position roll all the way over on their backs and start kicking their legs in the air. And I can so totally see Flip doing that. But I might give it a try and see what he does.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I tried making him roll on a hip but after months of him fighting it I finally gave up and I'm hoping that once he gets used to all this he'll choose to roll on his own.


This makes me feel so much better... I haven't been able to get my guy to roll over. He refuses. :doh:

I've always thought it was because of his hips being bad. Even when we aren't training the down stays, he either does the spynx down or the splatted walrus look....

I hear you on the joy of finally getting a relaxed stay. I had that in our last fun match and then again at dog class. <- I hope this means it's finally clicking.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> I could give it a try, but it makes me a little nervous....I've seen too many dogs put in that position roll all the way over on their backs and start kicking their legs in the air. And I can so totally see Flip doing that. But I might give it a try and see what he does.


That would just be so funny to see!

Great news about Flip relaxing!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Loisiana said:


> I could give it a try, but it makes me a little nervous....I've seen too many dogs put in that position roll all the way over on their backs and start kicking their legs in the air. And I can so totally see Flip doing that. But I might give it a try and see what he does.


The very first time I showed in obedience --- I was showing my Whippet, my Novice A dog. It was killer hot that day. We got through the ring work and were working first place with a 187 or something like that. I made the mistake of spraying her belly with water to cool her off, not realizing we'd be back in for groups so quickly. There we were... in the long down. A slight breeze kicks up.... AHHHHHHHHHHH..... there goes the Whippet, belly up, long legs all akimbo. Not only did she go belly up and bask in the breeze, she managed to rotate a full 180 degrees! When the judge said "back to your dogs" and I had to return to heel position, she and I were facing the opposite direction of everyone else. :doh:

And of course, throughout the antics, I can hear people ringside commenting on how much fun the "skinny dog" was having. :

We went on to finish our title in the next three shows, with much better scores anyway... so it all worked out. But boy was it a memorable obedience debut!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

LOL, well, your first time in the ring _should _be memorable. 

My first time in the ring Annabel went into her down completely sideways. The judge told me to reposition my dog and I took that very literally and put my hands around her and spun her around. I later learned I was supposed to _tell_ her to fix her position, not do it for her! :doh: Oh well, I was thrilled, we got our first leg! (with a 171 I might add....)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> LOL, well, your first time in the ring _should _be memorable.
> 
> My first time in the ring Annabel went into her down completely sideways. The judge told me to reposition my dog and I took that very literally and put my hands around her and spun her around. I later learned I was supposed to _tell_ her to fix her position, not do it for her! :doh: Oh well, I was thrilled, we got our first leg! (with a 171 I might add....)


ROFLMAO :doh: Oh the things we learn :bowl:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Well I learned everything you're NOT supposed to do while in Novice A. Starting with entering a trial six weeks after my first lesson.


----------

